# Berouwen



## adpe

Good People,

I discovered this community when I was searching for the way to say "repent" in Dutch. I am making a small film in which signs with the command "repent" are posted around the world (and as such will be asking lots of translation questions in the future ). Would someone be kind enough to tell me if my sources were correct: is "berouwen" the proper way to say "repent"? I have read that it also means regret, but I am looking for "repent" as in a command, such as "Repent of your sins".

Thanks in advance! I love how the internet has made the world so much smaller.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Hi adpe 

The word is correct, but you can't use this on its own like that. I assume that the text on the sign is to function as a command. In that case you should say "*Toon berouw*" or in full "*Toon berouw voor je zonden*". Another word is "*Boete*" (Noun only) like in "*Doe boete voor je zonden*".

"*Toon berouw (voor je zonden)." *lit. Show penance (for your sins)"
"*Doe boete (voor je zonden).*" lit. Do penance (for your sins)"

Cheers Herman


----------



## adpe

Thanks for the reply Herman. I would, if possible, like to keep it to one word. If so would the word you suggested, "boete" serve that function? It is a command, but not a specific one. So I am not try to have the signs say, "Repent of your sins" but rather just "repent". I mentioned the "...of your sins" as a point of reference.

Adrian


EDIT:

I think I should clarify. In English we have the single word "repent" which can be used as part of a sentence ("Repent of your sins") or by itself as a command ("Repent!"). So I am looking for the Dutch equivalent--a single word that can convey that same meaning.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

I agree with Herman, there seems to be no one verb translation available in Dutch.

_Toon berouw _or _Heb berouw _come closest.

Brown


----------



## adpe

Then I will use the two word phrase. Of the two, which would you say comes closest?

Thanks, by the way!


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_Heb berouw _sounds more neutral to me, hence comes closest imo.

*Edit*. But there is really very little difference between the two. _Tonen _collocates perfectly with _berouw_.





You're welcome,

Brown


----------



## adpe

Thanks very much!


----------



## AllegroModerato

I vote for _Toon berouw._


----------



## DutchieHfx

If it is meant as a public command, i.e. by a preacher, I would choose "doe boete" 
but in a personal conversation, or in the "biechtstoel" situation, I would pick "toon berouw" .


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Perhaps I'm too late but:

It makes me think of the sentence "Repent sinner, for the end is nigh!"

The biblical version (and probably the origin of the above) is Marcus 3:2, "And saying, "Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is near.""
The Dutch bible says: " En zeggende: Bekeert u; want het Koninkrijk der hemelen is nabij gekomen". 
For people who are into bibles, it's from the Statenvertaling. (Or so does the website say)

The problem with _bekeren _it has the meaning of converting to a certain religion. So if you want something more neutral I'd go with _Toon berouw_.


----------

